# Utility pigeon?



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

I the giant runt a utility breed? How do you define the utility breed?


----------



## Nuke (Mar 26, 2007)

Utility breeds are used for food.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

yes utility breed is meant for sqaub production for the plate. any breed can be used for this plate but utilty breeds are mix breeds which produce young fast and now white and are large ib size now.


----------

